# Dvorak - String Quartet 14 op. 105 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Again, there were plenty of interesting performances to consume and I've tried to sum _my_ favourites up below. Shame I never got to hear the Hagen recording. I was looking forward to that one. Anyway, here goes. I hope you folks have found a recording you didn't know previously, too.

Below is a live video by the Shanghai Quartet 






Impressive

Panocha 83
Stamitz
Smetana 56
Vogler
Lindsays
Delme
ABQ (studio and live)
Moyzes
Guarneri

More Special

Melos
Panocha 2003
Emerson
Cleveland
Takacs

*A Pure Delight*

*Janacek Quartet*

So glad I discovered this one. Its a quite delightful performance that's charming and articulate in equal measure. A hair-width away from the top and superb.

*Prazak*

A late addition and a superb disc. Only recently grabbed this one and I'm so glad I did as its immense. Another excellent Praga disc from the Prazaks.

*MY PICK

Szymanowski Quartet*

As I stated earlier in the thread this performance is just so organic and natural. It combines passion, power and delicacy in a lovely account that almost feels like they're making it up as they go along. Nothing sounds planned or mannered and this is top of my purchase list but for now I'll settle with listening in Spotify. I can't recommend this one enough. As for certain critics claiming that only Czechs can play Czech quartets impressively.. . well all I can say is "Boll*cks"!


----------

